# Snail Identification



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Didn't buy these nor did I expect them. Not sure if they came with the plants I bought or with the sand/peat moss or anything else. any ideas on th type they are?

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/?action=view&current=snails3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/th_snails3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/?action=view&current=snails2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/th_snails2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/?action=view&current=snails.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/th_snails.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## badkelpie (Mar 30, 2011)

Very small blurry photos aren't gonna cut it. If they came in on plants, they are probably either pond snails or ramshorn snails. Pond snails look like footballs, ramshorn snails look like a rams horn. If they look like an ice cream cone, they are malaysian trumpet snails, but they're probably pond or ramshorn.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well the pictures are thumb nails you need to click them to make them larger. but for the most part they are oblong kind of a tight spiral.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Physa snails (pond snails)


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ding, ding, ding. We have a winner.... Pond Snails it is.

Thank you both for helping with the indentifcation! 

Now I've had snails before and thay didn't make it. Is there any additional care I need to provide them all the nutrients they need to grow and live (it's a swarm with more eggs waiting to hatch)?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pond snails will multiply pretty fast and if your not careful will over run your tank.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

They already have, I have egg sacks(?) if that's what you call them all over the place. Anyway to care for them? i like the addition they bring to the tank so i'd like to make sure they survive.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You shouldn't have any problems with pond snails surviving, they survive some pretty bad conditions. Soon you will be wishing they were gone as they are one of the top pest snails.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I like my pond snails, but I also have a hungry sunfish waiting to eat any extra population. As said you don't need to do anything special they will eat algae and left over fish food, If you feed them too much you could soon have hundreds, even thousands so it's usually best not to give them any extra food.


----------



## melplusanimals (Nov 30, 2010)

i have had them overrun my 10 gal before, took me months to get rid of them, they got in my filter and clogged it up and they were so nasty, i had a tropical semi agressive tank, they guy at walmart had asked if I wanted a couple snails I said sure as they were free.. never buying fish from there again, I didnt know any better at the time.


----------

